# What's your current favourite amp?



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

What a vague question eh? But they're all good at something! There's usually one that you gravitate to right? Mines my Winfield 18 watt Plexi flavoured head. It does beautiful cleans up to low-medium gain with single coils. I keep it so volume 7 on guitar is almost crystal clean, volume 10 being pretty hairy. With a boost pushing it for leads it's glorious. 

What's your favorite right now?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

For pedals, the YBA-1.
For straight in, Fuch ODS 30 is awesome. Paired with a 212 w/ Celestion Gold Alnico & G12H 70th Anniversary.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I'm enjoying using a Little Lehle A/B box to switch between my Quilter OD202 and my Matrix VB800. They're each going into a ported 1x12 loaded with an Eminence Wheelhouse. This gives me Fender and Marshall sounds that work at just about any volume level.

I have a lot of configuration options with the rest of my stuff, so it's hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

For single coils the Mesa and humbuckers the fender


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have some cool old fenders, and love them all, but I think my Mojave coyote is my longest owned amp and it’s fantastic.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I haven't unlocked all of its potential, but my Mesa Express 5/25 is truly an amp to love.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I only have one and am happy with it so Fender Bassbreaker 15 combo.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Stuck on Komet's the last couple years. Vimana with my Hip Cover Band, Aero for everything else. The Aero is my absolute favourite amp I have ever owned.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Back to the 57 Custom Deluxe for the last few weeks with a short cable and no pedals.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Favourite these days is the Milkman Creamer.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

A tweed deluxe clone I bought on here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Easy question since I bought it yesterday - Dr Z Maz 18 Reverb Mk II. The only other tube amp that survived the great April gear purge is the Traynor YGM3 Reissue.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Easy question since I bought it yesterday - Dr Z Maz 18 Reverb Mk II. The only other tube amp that survived the great April gear purge is the Traynor YGM3 Reissue.


I had the exact same combination of amps last year. But my Maz was NR and YGM3 a '73. A couple wicked amps


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

While I have “better” and certainly more expensive amps, my Vox AC10 is my go to right now. Great cleans, way more than enough dirt, reverb, small enough to easily carry in one hand, quiet enough for the living room, and more than loud enough to piss off the drummer.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mikev7305 said:


> I had the exact same combination of amps last year. But my Maz was NR and YGM3 a '73. A couple wicked amps


Show off


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

My favourite is a modded EL34 Bogner shiva. For me it’s the best amp and meets all my needs as a live rig as well. Beautiful cleans, JCM800 like tones but a bit darker and smoother and every pedal I’ve put into it sounds unreal, touch and feel it’s one of the most amazing amp experiences I’ve had. 

I’ve sold most of the amps I had now since I found my life partner amplifier.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Marshall SV20C combo. I really like this amp.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> While I have “better” and certainly more expensive amps, my Vox AC10 is my go to right now. Great cleans, way more than enough dirt, reverb, small enough to easily carry in one hand, quiet enough for the living room, and more than loud enough to piss off the drummer.


If I was going to entertain having a third amp again this would be tempting. I wish they made it in a head, I could hide it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> If I was going to entertain having a third amp again this would be tempting. I wish they made it in a head, I could hide it.


I’m such a fan boy that when one popped up at a good price on kijiji last month, I bought a second, “just because”.

Our first rehearsal back after COVID, I mentioned to my other guitar player that I just got a second one. He was so enamoured with the sound, he asked to buy it.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

My Stephenson Deluxe 30, with a variety of tubes, this will do pretty much everything!! I have a box full of tubes. Currently running it with 2 6550's and 2 EL84, which are always there, but can be turned off. My favorites have to be KT66's.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Laney Lionheart L5 studio 5w head here. Great pedal platform, and perfect for home playing.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Still digging my ElectroGlide 18W - perfect for most everything I play on a day-to-day basis and a really low noise floor to boot. It was a little fussy with speakers at first, but once I got those dialed-in (Cel Greens & Blues), the magic happened. Too bad Bill Gill (*wcgill*) "retired" from amp building/repair - sure miss him!

Shout out for my '66 BF Bassman too - a great amp that can sound good at any gig, with any guitar and any combination of speakers/cabs. If only it had a low-noise threshold like the 18W, it'd likely be my choice.

Still loving my Vintage47 Ric Supreme and Winfield Cyclone, albeit these are a lot less versatile than the aforementioned amps. With these 4 amps, I can do everything I want to do and they're keepers all. I'm in the same boat with my guitars, pedals and mics also, so I guess I'm fortunate to be out of the market for gear and can just focus on my playing instead.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

gtone said:


> Still loving my Vintage47 Ric Supreme and Winfield Cyclone,


Cool to see someone else plays a Winfield. I hadn't even heard of them until I bought it. If I ever see another amp of his pop up I'll likely snatch it up


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

My Boogie


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In my former cover band days I loved the Traynor YCV series, my last one being a YCV40 that I still have but don’t use much as it’s too much for home use. At home I gravitate to a Laney Cub10, a bare bones little box of tonal glory. For variety, I sometimes run it into the Traynor’s extension cab with an Emminence Cannabis Rex.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My Mesa Fillmore 50. I've had amps that cost me 2 and 3 times what this amp cost and they were nice amps but this amp does everything I want. Its great for guitar straight in or pedals.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I have two Boogies and the both are tied. Mesa Boogie Fillmore 25 & Mark V. On both of them I'll tap a Way Huge Overated Special as a boost. Tone for days... on the FM25 that amp does the early 70's mesa thing really well. P90's, JazzMaster, Tele, Les Paul... it takes it all really well... I love the singing sustain in the HI mode, Drive mode is great too! 

The Mark V is fussy... but whoa baby once it's dialled in just right... its amazing... I have a bunch of different guitars and I find the MV begs you to fiddle from pick up to pick up... but overall Tweed, Edge, Crunch, IIC+, MIV and Extreme Modes get used every day. 

I want to add a third boogie soon... TC or the Badlander!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Mikev7305 said:


> I had the exact same combination of amps last year. But my Maz was NR and YGM3 a '73. A couple wicked amps


35-45 watt Fenders have long been my go-to amps. 73 Super Reverb is my baby, but so heavy to haul. I no also have a 68 Bandmaster Reverb with a 1x15 cab and a 79 Vibrolux Reverb. Any of those satisfy my Fender itch.

But last year I picked up a Maz NR on this forum and it always brings a smile to my face. Doesn’t matter if it’s straight in or with a load of pedals. Just a superb amp.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've really been going to my Fender 57 Twin reissue the last several months. I swapped out one of the speakers for a Mesa Black Shadow and the pairing of that with the stock Eminence in there sounds really good. It sounds great both at band rehearsal volume and low volume solo playing. Just a great all around amp.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Khorah said:


> I have two Boogies and the both are tied. Mesa Boogie Fillmore 25 & Mark V. On both of them I'll tap a Way Huge Overated Special as a boost. Tone for days... on the FM25 that amp does the early 70's mesa thing really well. P90's, JazzMaster, Tele, Les Paul... it takes it all really well... I love the singing sustain in the HI mode, Drive mode is great too!
> 
> The Mark V is fussy... but whoa baby once it's dialled in just right... its amazing... I have a bunch of different guitars and I find the MV begs you to fiddle from pick up to pick up... but overall Tweed, Edge, Crunch, IIC+, MIV and Extreme Modes get used every day.
> 
> I want to add a third boogie soon... TC or the Badlander!


Although I have the Fillmore 50. I'd love to get a Fillmore 25 head. For my regular band we do fairly big shows so I use the Fillmore 50 1X12 combo with a Fillmore 19" extenstion cabinet. I also use it at home and my church gig and always have it in 25 watt mode. The church gig I obviously never use the ext cab. The fillmore 25 head with my ext cab would be perfect there.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

The latest acquisition of course! YVM-1. Excellent with pedals, including the mixer loop which I use for wet effects. Straight in is very clean with no breakup at the low levels I use.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Use and love my THR10c more than any other…even when rehearsing with an (acoustic) drummer. So easy to pack, move and set up! Does everything except move a lot of air. (So I have a YCV40WR for that).


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Although I have the Fillmore 50. I'd love to get a Fillmore 25 head. For my regular band we do fairly big shows so I use the Fillmore 50 1X12 combo with a Fillmore 19" extenstion cabinet. I also use it at home and my church gig and always have it in 25 watt mode. The church gig I obviously never use the ext cab. The fillmore 25 head with my ext cab would be perfect there.


Oh man, the 25 is amazing... The sound is: Imagine that if was 1970 and you took your Princeton to Randall for him to tweak... The "tamber" of the gain is very different from all their other stuff... I love it with the Jazzmaster, the verb and grit are just perfect for those sort of mid break up - singing vintage tones. With P-90's in a Les Paul... early Santana tones are so easy... It also doesn't make too much racket with the single coils. 

Do you have any other Mesa Stuff? Where's that dude with the new Badlander??? is that thing amazing or what????


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Khorah said:


> Oh man, the 25 is amazing... The sound is: Imagine that if was 1970 and you took your Princeton to Randall for him to tweak... The "tamber" of the gain is very different from all their other stuff... I love it with the Jazzmaster, the verb and grit are just perfect for those sort of mid break up - singing vintage tones. With P-90's in a Les Paul... early Santana tones are so easy... It also doesn't make too much racket with the single coils.
> 
> Do you have any other Mesa Stuff? Where's that dude with the new Badlander??? is that thing amazing or what????


I don't have any other Mesa stuff. I owned a Lonestar special back in the early 2,000's. I loved the tone but at the time it just wasn't enough headroom for the loud bands I was in and the amount of clean headroom I needed. 
I also played through a regular 2X12 Lonestar for about 6 months that belonged to the lead singer. 
If I'd have bought the Mesa Fillmore 10-15 years ago (Yes I know they didn't exist then) it likely wouldn't have been enough clean headroom either. The Mesa Fillmore is fairly shy on clean headroom for a 50 watt amp. But now it actually fits perfect for what I'm looking for in a loud band and with the 25 watt mode suits a worship\church setting and home. 
One day I'll get my self a 25 watt Fillmore head for the church settings.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Martvince said:


> Laney Lionheart L5 studio 5w head here. Great pedal platform, and perfect for home playing.


I rocked a Lionheart (20W head) for a few years before moving to Canada, and I have very fond memories of that amp!

If the 5W combo pops up for sale I’d jump on it again in a heartbeat!!

To answer OP’s question, I’d say the 2 amp I own right now (that’s the reason I acquired them, they’re my favourite amps right now): Mesa Rectoverb 25 and Dr Z MAZ 18 NR. Different beasts, the Boogie is a little more versatile/flexible, being a dual channel amp with an amazing master volume, but the Z is a ton of fun as well!


----------



## Dove37 (Jan 21, 2018)

Carr Raleigh


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Judas68fr said:


> I rocked a Lionheart (20W head) for a few years before moving to Canada, and I have very fond memories of that amp!
> 
> If the 5W combo pops up for sale I’d jump on it again in a heartbeat!!
> 
> To answer OP’s question, I’d say the 2 amp I own right now (that’s the reason I acquired them, they’re my favourite amps right now): Mesa Rectoverb 25 and Dr Z MAZ 18 NR. Different beasts, the Boogie is a little more versatile/flexible, being a dual channel amp with an amazing master volume, but the Z is a ton of fun as well!


I snagged mine on Kijiji 4 years ago, the're not popping very often.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have some spectacular amps. A couple of Bruno's, a Fuchs ODS, some beautiful old Fenders, but for everyday playing I'm liking a Fender Mustang 2 V2. I have it on the Deluxe setting, no fx. I get most everything from my pedals. 

I am ok with the sound and I don't sweat about burning up tubes.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Anybody out there have a Dr. Z EZG? How do you like it??


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Electric - Mesa Express 550+









Acoustic Marshall AS50D


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm really enjoying my Amplified Nation Dirty Wonderland. One channel, reverb and FX loop. With the gain died and the two "dirty' switches activated, it has a nice fat juicy OD tone. It's in the Two Rock and Blackface camp of amps and sounds fantastic to my ears. I was expecting great and this one took it a notch above.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I’ve been digging my newly acquired Suhr PT15IR….killer amp!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MarkBass CMD 151P Jeff Berlín


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> MarkBass CMD 151P Jeff Berlín
> View attachment 415138


Did you get/are you getting one of these?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> Did you get/are you getting one of these?


I've had this for a few years now. Since playing with the Robbers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I've had this for a few years now. Since playing with the Robbers.


OOOOPS...Sorry! 
Maybe it looks so different because you aren't standing in front of it. That must be why... Correct!!?


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

Born in the 70's, raised in the 80's. My Soldano is my favorite amp ever. Kind of a one trick pony. But it's a very good trick.lol


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't own one, but if I could have any amp in my room right now it would be a Carr Mercury V.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Marshall Vintage Modern 2466 100 watt head and matching 4x12 cab. I put an EHX Soul Food in front of it on the high dynamic range and my Gibsons sound fantastic.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Just picked up a Vox Pathfinder 15R. Quite impressive for an $80.00 amp!!


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a JTM45 MKII clone that sounds great with all of my guitars.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

MetalTele79 said:


> I have a JTM45 MKII clone that sounds great with all of my guitars.


Who made that one? Looks awesome


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Mikev7305 said:


> Who made that one? Looks awesome


The guy I bought it from said his buddy Mark built it for him but I don't have any more information. It also has a master volume on the back that works great but I always leave it dimed.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I only have one amp... luckily, it's also my fave.

Carr Mercury V


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

1966 Fender Showman , which I use as a bass amp . Speaker changed to JBL E140 . Bought this amp from Walter Ostranak ( sp ? ) Music around 1975 .


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

Friedman BE 20 mini thru a Traynor 1 x 12 cab with greenback.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Blamecanada312 said:


> Friedman BE 20 mini thru a Traynor 1 x 12 cab with greenback.


Had to Google the amp, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Blamecanada312 (8 mo ago)

Yeah it is incredibly loud for something so small. Sounds pretty nice as well. Crunchy Marshall.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Marshall bluesbreaker or a JTM 45... Would love to get either one day.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Of course it is my one and only that I just bought.
A Swart STR Tremelo.
I wanted a nice amp for home playing and this one fits the bill perfectly.
Even at relatively quiet levels, it still sounds so sweet.


----------



## amesburymc (May 14, 2006)

Picked up Suhr SL68 about two months ago. It has been my plexi, brown sound, and pedal platform amp. Got for brown sound but mainly use for clean/edge of break up sound. It’s that superb.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

A Stephenson Deluxe 30, Currently loaded with KT66 along with the EL84's. What a full and dynamic sound!! Any other Stephenson fans out there??


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

While I generally lean towards Marshall style amps my vintage Gretsch has easily been getting the most play recently. It sounds great even at low volume which might be due to the 15" speaker.


----------



## IPA (7 mo ago)

I purchased a Standel 25L15 about 5 years ago and haven’t looked back


----------

